
It’s Not Too Late to Quit Social Media - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/its-not-too-late-to-quit-social-media-11548457601
======
tsmarsh
I’m a year in to having less social media no: facebook, twitter, instagram.

I mean, I quit them because they were irritating me, so perhaps I shouldn’t be
surprised that removing an irritent from my life feels like a relief.

The one remaining dreg of reason I might want to get back is local sales and
sports groups which seem to be on Facebook exclusively. But thats about it.

------
simonblack
I'm about two weeks in from quitting reddit completely.

A. I have so much more time available.

B. I have never been so productive. One programming project that had been
languishing for months has progressed from 'hopeless case' to 'aha!' to 'plain
sailing'.

C. Those extraneous matters raised by reddit topics aren't cluttering up my
brain.

~~~
sjg007
Reddit is kind of like playing Call of Duty multiplayer as a noob. You
basically going get knocked out in the first 30 seconds. Or otherwise get no
response. HN is similar.. most of the time a comment is either misinterpreted
or ignored completely.

~~~
KozmoNau7
Reddit does have some good niche subject subreddits, but you absolutely have
to stay out of the big frontpage subs.

------
CM30
Seems like there's a huge glut of articles about quitting social media
recently. Which is fine, it's not a good thing to be addicted to these sites
and their effects on society are questionable, but these articles don't really
seem to be making much difference here. What can actually be done to get
people to drop Facebook/Twitter/Reddit/Instagram/whatever?

------
yogthos
I don't think social media is inherently problematic. Mastodon is a great
example of social media being done right where the platform is driven by the
community and avoids all the problems of corporate platforms like Fb and
Twitter. The real problem is with social media being run by companies that
monetize their users.

------
kshitij_libra
How to quit YouTube addiction . Social media is still doable imo but YouTube
is just a dopamine doze I can’t seem to quit

~~~
CuriousSkeptic
My attempt at an approach:

Disable auto-play.

Never click on a “recommended” video.

Subscribe to channels with high quality content.

Basically be picky, and make sure to be the one selecting what to watch.

~~~
ardy42
> Never click on a “recommended” video.

Hiding the recommended videos bar on YouTube would be a great use for an
adblock rule.

------
drunkpotato
I hope this sparks a lively discussion on the pros and cons of social media,
but on a meta level I’m bothered that this is basically a book release
announcement dressed up as an article. Why not just do an honest book review?

------
optxr
[https://outline.com/t7xjLD](https://outline.com/t7xjLD)

~~~
hypeibole
I didn't know about outline and now I love it, thank you very much.

------
sjg007
For a guy that doesn't use social media, he sure knows a lot about it..

------
miki123211
outline shows "something went wrong". Flagged for posting a link to paywalled
content. HN should ban this, I don't see the point tbh.

